

Pay the obese to lose weight, says study - ksvs
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16233-pay-the-obese-to-lose-weight-says-study.html

======
makecheck
So you can tell an obese person "hey, you'll probably die from this" and they
do nothing, but offer them a few bucks and suddenly they shed pounds?

Apparently so. And I guess it's not much different than the people who can't
do retirement planning. For some reason, many people are intensely focused on
the short-term, and can't look ahead - even to save their own lives.

------
flashgordon
arent higher insurance cost (eg due to higher chances of heart diseases)
better incentives?

